
Introduction to the Samsung Qmage Codec and Remote Attack Surface - janvdberg
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2020/07/mms-exploit-part-1-introduction-to-qmage.html
======
jdsnape
This is excellent- I’m impressed with the attention to detail and
perseverance. I would have given up well before getting that amount of info
together

